

Announcing DjangoCon Europe 2013 - olasitarska
http://blog.djangocircus.com/post/33513273611/djangocon-eu-2013-is-officially-on

======
jevinskie
Is it a good idea to have such entertainment at a conference when tickets +
travel are already so expensive?

~~~
olasitarska
Man, it's Poland - comparing to the last DjangoCon in Zurich everything here
is like at least 2 times cheaper. We think it's not about money (ticket price
is not going to be higher because of that), but about fun + hard work + a
little bit more engagement than in usual conference to make it unfogettable
and extraordinary :)

Hope we can prove it to you!:)

------
kubindurion
Django -> Monty Python Flying Circus -> LOL!

------
Toshio
A fish and a rabbit as a background image??? The Django pony [1] is going to
be mad !!!

[1] <http://djangopony.com/>

